# Qualifications needed to be a dog groomer!



## Points94 (Feb 25, 2014)

Me and my mum are looking to setting up our own dog grooming business as well as doing dog walking and sitting. I am finishing my level 3 diploma in animal welfare and management and also have a level 2 in animal first aid.
What we would like to know is, has anyone been able to become a professional dog groomer through studying an online course which is a level 3 NCFE? There are tons of websites that offer this course from around £250 to £500. We cannot afford to do a practical intense city and guilds level 2 as they range from £1,200 to £3,000! 
We have 3 dogs we could practise on so aren't too worried about not having the practical lessons due to it being a home study course.
Has anyone else done this method of training and has been able to successfully set up their own business? It is a lot of money to waste if the city and guilds qualification is the only one accepted! Although the NCFE qualification is apparently recognised in the UK although I had never heard of it before.
Any help would be much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## damadfish (Apr 26, 2014)

Heya,

I did my City & Guilds in the last couple of years, and from doing that I would have said that its not something I would have been able to learn online. Having someone there if something goes wrong is a massive benefit, and having someone check your work was something I found crucial - i'd do something which I thought was correct, and my tutor would then help me refine it - I imagine thats not something that would be easy to get via online learning.

If anything I would say the practical lessons are the most important part. Maybe look into volunteering with a groomer if they'll take you on? I've never heard or seen of the NCFE qualification.

Additionally, on the rare occassion i've been asked about my training, clients have always been looking specifically for the City & Guilds qualification.

I doubt any of thats what you wanted to hear, but no-one else had responded to your question so thought i'd try and help!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

The only one I've heard of is City and Guilds that groomers seem to protray their talents from on advertising places.


----------



## damadfish (Apr 26, 2014)

I would definitely advise going for the city & guilds course - its expensive, but thats because you learn a lot and have a lot more support for the course duration. I've also found you make links with other students, who you can stay in touch with in the future.

Speaking as a dog owner who used to get their dog groomed, I wouldn't take my dog to a groomer who'd learnt long distance online, without any practical skills tutoring


----------



## janeandy (Jul 22, 2014)

Points94 said:


> Me and my mum are looking to setting up our own dog grooming business as well as doing dog walking and sitting. I am finishing my level 3 diploma in animal welfare and management and also have a level 2 in animal first aid.
> What we would like to know is, has anyone been able to become a professional dog groomer through studying an online course which is a level 3 NCFE? There are tons of websites that offer this course from around £250 to £500. We cannot afford to do a practical intense city and guilds level 2 as they range from £1,200 to £3,000!
> We have 3 dogs we could practise on so aren't too worried about not having the practical lessons due to it being a home study course.
> Has anyone else done this method of training and has been able to successfully set up their own business? It is a lot of money to waste if the city and guilds qualification is the only one accepted! Although the NCFE qualification is apparently recognised in the UK although I had never heard of it before.
> Any help would be much appreciated! Thank you [/Q


----------



## janeandy (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi
my daughter did a diploma in dog grooming at aboit £1000 for 3 weeks training these schools have an abundance of dogs to practise on....she as had her salon open now since last Nov and is doing very well however I wouldnt do an online course you need to practise on a variety of breeds. I suggest perhaps one of you go then teach the other ?


----------



## Liver6ird (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi everyone my name is Lyn and i am new to this forum, So I hope i am posting in the correct place? 

I am in the process of being made redundant, and would love to become a dog groomer. I live in Liverpool and am currently looking at academies close by that teach city and guilds qualifications in dog grooming. These courses cost a lot of money and want the best one. Has anyone been to Fir Tree dog grooming academy in Manchester, or WAGS grooming academy and spa on Woolton Road
Garston,or any other good training courses near to Liverpool. Any one been on one of these courses? Are they any good, or can anyone recommend one for me to go to. Any help and advise please.  
Lyn


----------

